# Charlie McCreevey needs a baby boy!



## sluice44 (12 Dec 2003)

Gordon Brown, a recent father, has introduced some childcare tax credits in his UK pre-budget analysis.

Should we encourage McCreevey to father a child (the mind boggles) as it may be the only way to get more affordable childcare in Ireland?

Sluice


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (12 Dec 2003)

> Should we encourage McCreevey to father a child



Maybe it'd be better to put him out to stud?


----------



## charliefan (13 Dec 2003)

Should we encourage McCreevey to father a child (the mind boggles) as it may be the only way to get more affordable childcare in Ireland

With 7 children already why does he need to father anymore?


----------



## louise (14 Dec 2003)

*Charlies baby*

With 7 children - I bet he does not have to rely on benefits for any of them with the  huge salary he gets.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (14 Dec 2003)

*Re: Charlies baby*

How much does he earn?


----------



## Bernie (15 Dec 2003)

*Not enough*

Probably about one-tenth of the salary of someone in the private sector at his level.


----------



## Moneybags (15 Dec 2003)

*Re: Not enough*

At July 2002 (_before_ benchmarking) a TD with ten years service (such as McCreevy) was paid €73,454. On top of this his minister's job paid €89,516. That's a total of €162,970.


----------



## rainyday (15 Dec 2003)

*Re: Not enough*

But that's just the basic salary, Moneybags. What about all the 'showing up allowances', constituency office allowance, scratching yer bum allowance etc etc. 

In terms of basic salary, I reckon that TD's & Ministers are not overpaid, but all the allowances make it difficult to see the real story.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (15 Dec 2003)

*Re: Not enough*

Maybe somebody could put a figure on what Charlie's all-in remuneration is before we call the lynch mob out?


----------



## Danny (15 Dec 2003)

*Re: Not enough*

How much tax does he pay? €50K?


----------



## daltonr (15 Dec 2003)

*Re: Not enough*

Come on Charlie,  We all know you read the site.  Give us some details!!!!!

 

-Rd


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (15 Dec 2003)

Perhaps he's been decentralised? Everybody knows the internet runs much slower "down the country". :lol


----------

